# Kamen Rider vs Touhou



## Fang (Dec 19, 2009)

Everything from Showa Kamen Rider (antagonists, villains, heros, allies, gods, ect...) allowed vs Touhou (no restrictions unless they have omnipotents or something allowed).

Second scenario: Heisei Kamen Rider vs Touhou - same rules.

How does this go.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 20, 2009)

This is an obvious bait thread.

But I still anticipate reading it if any debate actually happens, as it should be amusing.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Dec 20, 2009)

On one hand, Touhou has Yukari, who can send you over the boundary of life into death.

On the other hand, the Overlord of Light can rearrange constellations at you.


----------



## Red (Dec 20, 2009)

Okay, I'll bite. Lets see how this plays out.

Yuyuko tells every non-immortal being to die and they do just that. I assume that would be quite a number of people in the Kamen Rider universe.


----------



## Fang (Dec 20, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> On one hand, Touhou has Yukari, who can send you over the boundary of life into death.
> 
> On the other hand, the Overlord of Light can rearrange constellations at you.



Isn't the Overlord of Darkness much stronger?


----------



## Red (Dec 20, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> On the other hand, the Overlord of Light can rearrange constellations at you.


Shouldn't matter since Reiuji can control stars, Eirin can seal celestial bodies with the mass of a black hole, and Suika can manipulate black holes or conversely shoot out all the matter she sucked in at light speed to form a white hole.

I still say Yuyuko kills all the non-immortals and the rest of the touhou high tiers clean up.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> Isn't the Overlord of Darkness much stronger?



I'd say the Overlord of Light is near equal to the Overlord of Darkness

that's just an assumption on my part though


----------



## Fang (Dec 20, 2009)

Anything Touhou does gets retroactively nullified by Hyper Kabuto or Odin's Time Card.

Also constellations > stars.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 20, 2009)

aren't there universal-level entities in KR 

I saw them being mentioned in my Kamen Rider vs Bionicle thread a couple of times


----------



## Fang (Dec 20, 2009)

Creation King should be a multi-planet buster, easily. And you had Kabuto even without his Hyper Form surviving planetary re-entry at terminal velocity.

Also Dai-Shocker and Narutaki arranging worlds and dimensions. And then you have Den-O's Den and Zeroliners traversing timelines. And Den-O can actually recreate time.


----------



## Red (Dec 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> Anything Touhou does gets retroactively nullified by Hyper Kabuto or Odin's Time Card.


Is it before or after anything Kamen does gets retroactively nullified by Kiene's history eater or Ex Kiene's future creation or Kaguya' manipulation of multiple timelines?



> Also constellations > stars.


Black holes > Constellations



TWF said:


> Creation King should be a multi-planet buster, easily. And you had Kabuto even without his Hyper Form surviving planetary re-entry at terminal velocity.


White holes > Multi-planet buster

Getting punched at the speed of light > Hitting the ground at 55.6 meters per second. Do the math.



> Also Dai-Shocker and Narutaki arranging worlds and dimensions.


Shinki made her entire *universe*, every atom, quark and iota of energy.



> And then you have Den-O's Den and Zeroliners traversing timelines.


Kaguya can manipulate entire time lines.



> And Den-O can actually recreate time.


See: Shinki

Not to talk about FTL characters, characters that can destroy matter on an atomic scale, universal level reality warpers, characters that can create and destroy futures and pasts etc etc.


----------



## Fang (Dec 20, 2009)

Red said:


> Is it before or after anything Kamen does gets retroactively nullified by Kiene's history eater or Ex Kiene's future creation or Kaguya' manipulation of multiple timelines?



Hyper Kabuto can create temporal clones of himself and even when destroyed in a past-timeline for the alternative present in Kabuto still sent the Hyper Zecter to the present when it was destroyed in the past.

She isn't doing shit.



> Black holes > Constellations



Doubt it.




> White holes > Multi-planet buster



Doubt it.



> Getting punched at the speed of light > Hitting the ground at 55.6 meters per second. Do the math.



Hyper Kabuto drops an asteroid large enough to vaporize all the oceans and bodies of water on the Earth through space and time onto Touhou.



> Shinki made her entire *universe*, every atom, quark and iota of energy.



So what, you have Riders who have created and defeated the concept of time in various ways, including timelines and alternative universes.



> Kaguya can manipulate entire time lines.



Nothing special at all by either Decade, Kabuto or Den-O's standards. 



> Not to talk about FTL characters, characters that can destroy matter on an atomic scale, universal level reality warpers, characters that can create and destroy futures and pasts etc etc.



None of this is sufficient to be Kamen Rider in its entirety.


----------



## Red (Dec 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> Hyper Kabuto can create temporal clones of himself and even when destroyed in a past-timeline for the alternative present in Kabuto still sent the Hyper Zecter to the present when it was destroyed in the past.


 Sakuya can attack past present, future all at once, if she doesn't off all the temporal clones, Kaguya fucks her over. Or better yet, yuyuko kills all of them with a thought. 



> She isn't doing shit.


Wishful thinking. Awesome.





> Doubt it.


_while white hole horizons ostensibly recede from any incoming matter at the local speed of light_

Yes surely ejecting matter at the speed of light (which to accelerate a unit of mass to such speeds would require infinite energy) is small time compared to blowing up a couple planets.



> Doubt it.


A black hole with a singularity of infinite density and infinite gravity surely is small time compared to a couple stars. 




> Hyper Kabuto drops an asteroid large enough to vaporize all the oceans and bodies of water on the Earth through space and time onto Touhou.


Suika has matter manipulation on the level of atomic control able to make stable white holes and black holes what makes you think she won' stop the asteroid? Marisa has enough force to pull away orbiting planets and she's going to have trouble with an asteroid? Lol.


> So what, you have Riders who have created and defeated the concept of time in various ways, including timelines and alternative universes.


Because manipulating a single concept of time is small time against creating time, matter and the laws of physics that govern your world along with the myriad of known and unknown concepts that is associated with the universe. It's like you have no knowledge of trying to actually quantify shit and just throw around buzz words. Time is a concept, but universal creation encompasses that, it shouldn't even be compared. 



> Nothing special at all by either Decade, Kabuto or Den-O's standards.


Yes, because being able to manipulate every single aspect of a time line from a femto second to eternity is nothing special. 



> None of this is sufficient to be Kamen Rider in its entirety.


Prove it.

- Scrub Riders get their bodies turned into miniature suns by Reiuji
- Condensed into black holes or have their mass accelerated at the speed of light to form white holes by suika
- Phased out of existence by Reisen
- Atomized by Yorihime
- Gapped into an anti-matter universe by Yukari
- Have their deaths manipulated by Yuyuko
- Slide tackled by Aya at the speed of light
- Thrown into an infinite sea by Komachi
- Retconed out of existence by Ex-Kiene/Kiene
- Blasted to ashes by Marisa
- Torn apart by an black hole mass by Eirin
- Wished out of existence by Shinki
- Have all their boundaries nullified by Yukari
- Have the cores smashed from kilometers away by Flandre
- Fated to death by Remilia
- Attacked from past present future by Sakuya

These aren't exaggerations or hype or even interpretations on my part but by actual feats and showings. This are actual effects of their spells and this is *while canonically not being serious*. That's right, Suika can manipulate black holes for fun but doesn't show her true powers because its against the rules. This is a serious fight in the OBD so they won't pussy foot around. They'd easily clear up the scrubs at faster than light speeds and use their strongest most destructive spells the second the "go" signal is given.

And I haven't even mentioned Reimu or half the cast yet


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> Creation King should be a multi-planet buster, easily. And you had Kabuto even without his Hyper Form surviving planetary re-entry at terminal velocity.
> 
> Also Dai-Shocker and Narutaki arranging worlds and dimensions. And then you have Den-O's Den and Zeroliners traversing timelines. And Den-O can actually recreate time.



I remember someone mentioning that Ryotaro can recreate the universe from nothingness 

also Gig said something about the Overlord of Darkness creating one of the KR universes being implied

can someone verify these statements


----------



## Stroev (Dec 20, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> On the other hand, the Overlord of Light can rearrange constellations at you.


That takes massive prep time, and IIRC the death of those that a constellation falls under(Scorpio for example).

Am I really the only one who's watched Agito?



Crimson Dragoon said:


> also Gig said something about the Overlord of Darkness creating one of the KR universes being implied


I only remember them creating the human and agito race, but I could be wrong on this part.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 20, 2009)

Kick Hopper kicks


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 20, 2009)

end of the universe and all possible timelines as we know it

Kick Hopper Exclamation


----------



## Stroev (Dec 20, 2009)

Decade destroy's their world. 

vv


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 20, 2009)

everyone jobs to Decade

anyway couldn't Gaoh just erase them with the GaohLiner


----------



## skiboydoggy (Dec 20, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> everyone jobs to Decade
> 
> anyway couldn't Gaoh just erase them with the GaohLiner


Except Kazuma Kenzaki.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Dec 20, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Except Kazuma Kenzaki.



He obviously jobbed to him in the time between Decade's last episode and Movie War


----------



## Fang (Dec 20, 2009)

Blade and Kabuto > Decade.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Dec 20, 2009)

Stroev said:


> That takes massive prep time, and IIRC the death of those that a constellation falls under(Scorpio for example).
> 
> Am I really the only one who's watched Agito?



It didn't take prep time. It just took him meditating. Also, he did all that so the humans of those constellations would kill themselves, so that he wouldn't have their blood on his hands.

The only thing that kept him from annihilating the entire planet was that he didn't want to murder his creations himself.

End of story, he still moved around stars with his mind over lightyear distances.


----------



## Fang (Dec 20, 2009)

Ryoma how powerful are the top tiers in Kamen Rider again?

I know that Den-Liner can create timelines and stuff in the universe from Den-O.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> Blade and Kabuto > Decade.



ROYAL STURAIGHT FRUSH


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Dec 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> I know that Den-Liner can create timelines and stuff in the universe from Den-O.



Den-Liner can't do something like that.

Anyway, Overlord of Darkness can, as said, move entire stars with his mind. The Overlord of Light is pretty much his equal. 

Gaoh + Gaoh-Liner can destroy timelines. Kai can do so as well. Singularity points are completely immune to timefuckery and their memories can restore destroyed timelines. Zeronos is also immune to timefuckery.

In Decade we deal with universes being destroyed all around the place.

Blade and Chalice are pretty much immortal thanks to them being Jokers.

Ultimate Kuuga and N-Daguva-Zeba could pretty much raze the entire world or even destroy it outright. 

As for Showa... Rider 1 & 2 can tank nukes. V3 is strong enough to jump through an island (and tank absolute zero). The Great Leader is pretty much an immortal incarnation of evil. The Creation King in Kamen Rider Black can destroy planets easily even with his lifespan at it's end.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 20, 2009)

Kamen Rider Ryoma said:


> Gaoh + Gaoh-Liner can destroy timelines.



he can also destroy Singularity Points right, despite their immunity to time-fuckery


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Dec 20, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> he can also destroy Singularity Points right, despite their immunity to time-fuckery



I don't remember that happening.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 20, 2009)

well I'm only going by second-hand sources (lol wikipedia) but so far it matches up to what you said about Den-O 

it said something about the GaohLiner being able to erase even Singularity Points

I just want some verification


----------



## Red (Dec 20, 2009)

So is anyone going to address my post or did this turn into a rider circle jerk off somewhere in the middle when I wasn't looking?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 20, 2009)

I was talking to _Ryoma_

now go away


----------



## Red (Dec 20, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I was talking to _Ryoma_
> 
> now go away


I was talking to _fang._

Now try shut up for a bit.


----------



## Fang (Dec 20, 2009)

Red said:


> Sakuya can attack past present, future all at once, if she doesn't off all the temporal clones, Kaguya fucks her over. Or better yet, yuyuko kills all of them with a thought.



Except Hyper Zecters do not work that way and retroactively ensure their own existence, when it was destroyed in both the past and present from a separate timeline. 

Which Hyper Kabuto has showcased several times.

What were your own words? Wishful thinking.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 20, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I was talking to _Ryoma_
> 
> now go away



   .

This thread is not going to end in any sort of concession.


----------



## Red (Dec 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> Except Hyper Zecters do not work that way and retroactively ensure their own existence, when it was destroyed in both the past and present from a separate timeline.
> 
> Which Hyper Kabuto has showcased several times.
> 
> What were your own words? Wishful thinking.


Cherrypicking. There's a whole list of characters I just listed and you cherry pick the one you (wrongfully think) won't massacre your fav character. Lol. K, now try this for all the other reality warpers I named that can effect multiple time lines, retroactivity (a big sounding word that just means "past" but you're throwing that around as if it's special) or probability warpers.


----------



## Fang (Dec 20, 2009)

So you concede that won't affect Hyper Kabuto, okay.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> Except Hyper Zecters do not work that way and retroactively ensure their own existence, when it was destroyed in both the past and present from a separate timeline.
> 
> Which Hyper Kabuto has showcased several times.
> 
> What were your own words? Wishful thinking.



speaking of which, Caucasus and Gatack get their own Hyper Zecters here right


----------



## Red (Dec 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> So you *concede* that won't affect Hyper Kabuto, okay.


I don't think you know what the word means.



> Lol. K, now try this for all the other reality warpers I named that can effect multiple time lines, retroactivity (a big sounding word that just means "past" but you're throwing that around as if it's special) or probability warpers.





> - Scrub Riders get their bodies turned into miniature suns by Reiuji
> - Condensed into black holes or have their mass accelerated at the speed of light to form white holes by suika
> - Phased out of existence by Reisen
> - Atomized by Yorihime
> ...


Only person who's conceding by not addressing the points is you.


----------



## Fang (Dec 20, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> speaking of which, Caucasus and Gatack get their own Hyper Zecters here right



Of course, why wouldn't they?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 20, 2009)

life and death manipulation won't work on guys like the Overlord of Darkness and Ryotaro and other Singularity Points can likely wish anyone back to existence seeing as how they can restore destroyed timelines/existences 

there's also the fact that manipulating and destroying timelines is absolutely useless on a Singularity Point


----------



## Fang (Dec 20, 2009)

Red said:


> Sakuya can attack past present, future all at once, if she doesn't off all the temporal clones, Kaguya fucks her over. Or better yet, yuyuko kills all of them with a thought.
> 
> Wishful thinking. Awesome.





TWF said:


> Except Hyper Zecters do not work that way and retroactively ensure their own existence, when it was destroyed in both the past and present from a separate timeline.
> 
> Which Hyper Kabuto has showcased several times.
> 
> What were your own words? Wishful thinking.





Red said:


> I don't think you know what the word means.



I think you might need to remind yourself what we're debating. I said fucking with time will do nothing to Hyper Kabuto. He can infinitely duplicate himself with the Hyper Zecter through a separate timeline even when the Hyper Zecter has been destroyed before his time, and even destroying it in the alternative past-present timeline didn't affect Future Hyper Kabuto at all.

And then there's the whole he beats time-stoppers, reverse time, pushes asteroids that can planet-kill and travel through dimensions spiel.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> Of course, why wouldn't they?



just wanted to clear things up


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> I think you might need to remind yourself what we're debating. I said fucking with time will do nothing to Hyper Kabuto. He can infintely duplicate himself with the Hyper Zecter, and even destroying it in the alternative past-present timeline didn't affect Future Hyper Kabuto at all.
> 
> And then there's the whole he beats time-stoppers, reverse time, pushes asteroids that can planet-kill and travel through dimensions spiel.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcLtK4Fj8oU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Red (Dec 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> I think you might need to remind yourself what we're debating.





Red said:


> Is it before or after anything Kamen does gets retroactively nullified by Kiene's history eater or Ex Kiene's future creation or Kaguya' manipulation of multiple timelines?


Your retroactive nonsense was bough up before and we've already ascertained there are people who could fuck that up as well.



> I said fucking with time will do nothing to Hyper Kabuto.


And conveniently ignored the myriad of ways he cold be killed which Ive posted. Didn't I call you out for cherry picking just a post a ago?



> He can infinitely duplicate himself with the Hyper Zecter through a separate timeline even when the Hyper Zecter has been destroyed before his time, and even destroying it in the alternative past-present timeline didn't affect Future Hyper Kabuto at all.


Good job, Shinki reality warps all his clone out of existence, unless you can provide proof that he's immune to reality warping on that level. 



> And then there's the whole he beats time-stoppers


You mean plot?



> reverse time


Kaguya nullifies all time attacks.




> pushes asteroids that can planet-kill


 We've been through this



Red said:


> Suika has matter manipulation on the level of atomic control able to make stable white holes and black holes what makes you think she won' stop the asteroid? Marisa has enough force to pull away orbiting planets and she's going to have trouble with an asteroid? Lol.






> travel through dimensions spiel.


Only good if he wants to run.


Its like I'm repeating really easy straight forward things and yet its not sinking in.

Kaguya's eternity manipulation means that the initial state of all people who's been under the spell will not change unless the spell is lifted. You know what that means? Any and all effects of the attack you claim will "one hit them all" will be reverted back to when they were in their prime.

But good try nonetheless.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 20, 2009)

I was reading this thread in awe reading all those crazy feats with destroying planets and time manipulation and whatnot else



Crimson Dragoon said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcLtK4Fj8oU[/YOUTUBE]



Then I saw this video and wondered how someone can argue in favor of someone that looks like he could be beaten by sage mode naruto


----------



## Fang (Dec 20, 2009)

Red said:


> *snip for being nonsensical*



I was talking about that Touhou character only, work on your reading comprehension. Because I said nothing about reality warpers just as you conviently ignored everything else about Den-O's Singularity Points.

Also stop with the wall of ignorance, beating a time stopper is plot in Kabuto?

Lol.



Zaru said:


> I was reading this thread in awe reading all those crazy feats with destroying planets and time manipulation and whatnot else
> 
> 
> 
> Then I saw this video and wondered how someone can argue in favor of someone that looks like he could be beaten by sage mode naruto



Sage Mode Naruto is tagging a FTL time-reversing, plantetoid pushing version of The Shrike?

lol


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 20, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Then I saw this video and wondered how someone can argue in favor of someone that looks like he could be beaten by sage mode naruto



he pushed a large asteroid in the movie 

you can apply what you said to any fiction without knowing the context


----------



## Fang (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh yeah not too mention Hyper Kabuto can move forward in reverse time anyways, and so could Hyper Gatack since he's the same sans Perfect Zecter.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 20, 2009)

ive never watched a kamen rider episode ever but

that video wasnt really planetiod meter busting impressive

the time thing was nifty though


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 20, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> ive never watched a kamen rider episode ever but
> 
> that video wasnt really planetiod meter busting impressive
> 
> the time thing was nifty though



Link removed


----------



## Fang (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Red (Dec 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> I was talking about that Touhou character only, work on your reading comprehension.


Did you lose the plot? Your retroactive nonsense was brought up before and we've already ascertained there are people who could fuck that up as well. Arguing that Sakuya can't effect it is moot point. You brought ensuring it's own existence, I brought up three people who can bypass that. Congrats.



> Because I said nothing about reality warpers just as you conviently ignored everything else about Den-O's Singularity Points.


I didn't ignore it. Seems like it was a circle jerk and I didn't want to interrupt while you verified your own sources.

Singularity points. Against a universal level demon. K. Gotcha. According to what Ryoma and Crimson discussed singularity points grants immunity to time manipulation. Not reality warping. Not matter manipulation. not quantum manipulation. And I stated these thing two pages ago. Not only is it hard and difficult as fuck for you to keep up but you're cherry picking, ignore entire feat lists and just carrying out your own convo.


> Also stop with the wall of ignorance, beating a time stopper is plot in Kabuto?


The point flew over your head. Saying "Character A beat X who can do Y means he can beat Z who can also do Y in a completely neutral setting, with blood lust no PIS, CIS or anything surrounded by allies who can augment said abilities" is shitty logic. I hope you understand that oddly specific example and not hid behind sarcastic remarks to disguise the fact that you're not addressing any goddamn point.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 20, 2009)

Well now that video was far more impressive


----------



## Fang (Dec 20, 2009)

Red said:


> Did you lose the plot? Your retroactive nonsense was brought up before and we've already ascertained there are people who could fuck that up as well. Arguing that Sakuya can't effect it is moot point. You brought ensuring it's own existence, I brought up three people who can bypass that. Congrats.



Congrats on what? I specifically commented to that character being rendered neutralized on trying that nonsense against Hyper Kabuto and you kept up some weird strawman with other characters who have nothing to do with her.

So what the hell are you talking about is aside the point that particular character can do nothing to him as I've repeated for the past four or five posts now.

Has this sunken in yet or what?



> I didn't ignore it. Seems like it was a circle jerk and I didn't want to interrupt while you verified your own sources.



Nonsensical.



> I hope you understand that oddly specific example and not hid behind sarcastic remarks to disguise the fact that you're not addressing any goddamn point.



Why do I find this hilarious when you went on a completely random tangent when the past three or four posts that I've addressed to you about said specific Touhou character has nothing to do with anything else and never said anything about them when it comes to Hyper Kabuto aside?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 20, 2009)

I usually try to back things up LG

it is the Hopper way


----------



## Fang (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Zaru (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Red (Dec 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> Congrats on what? I specifically commented to that character being rendered neutralized on trying that nonsense against Hyper Kabuto and you kept up some weird strawman with other characters who have nothing to do with her.


 You don't know what a strawman is. Lol improper use of fallacies.

You didn't prove that it neutralized shit. You said he can preserve his own life, you didn't



> So what the hell are you talking about is aside the point that particular character can do nothing to him as I've repeated for the past four or five posts now.
> 
> Has this sunken in yet or what?


The point is you focus on one character, out of the shitton I named. Didn't I call you out on cherry picking?


> Your retroactive nonsense was bough up before and we've already ascertained there are people who could fuck that up as well.





Red said:


> Good job, Shinki reality warps all his clone out of existence, unless you can provide proof that he's immune to reality warping on that level.


Good job, you proved a mid-tier can't kill hyper kabuto. Yet you ignored all the other feats about universal level manipulation. I congratulate you.



> Why do I find this hilarious when you went on a completely random tangent when the past three or four posts that I've addressed to you about said specific Touhou character has nothing to do with anything else and never said anything about them when it comes to Hyper Kabuto aside?


You find it hilarious? I find it absolutely side splitting that you throw a red herring on a moot point to ignore all the other shit Ive posted. This is going in circles because you aren't addressing any points and are closing your ears to anything I say.

I'm going to do a quick run down:

Point 1: Singularity points protects against time manipulation
Rebuttal 1: Then what about universal level reality warping, matter manipulation and quantum manipulation.

Point 2: Character X can move around stars, constellations, planets, asteroids.
Rebuttal 2: Character X can manipulate black holes.

Point 3: Character X has temporal clones that protect its self.
Rebuttal 3: Does it work against universal level reality warping (creation) and quantum manipulation

Now here are my points, list your rebuttals anyway you want (in a non-retarded manner):



> - Scrub Riders get their bodies turned into miniature suns by Reiuji
> - Condensed into black holes or have their mass accelerated at the speed of light to form white holes by suika
> - Phased out of existence by Reisen
> - Atomized by Yorihime
> ...



This is a simple to use format, don't fuck it up.


----------



## Fang (Dec 20, 2009)

Zaru said:


> ..... excuse me but how is that anything close to a nuke
> That's barely a building buster



Yeah, a blast a couple hundred of meters back is a "building" buster.

Why are you even posting in the first place about something you have no idea of what your talking about?

Didn't you say Precognition and intuition are the same?


----------



## Fang (Dec 20, 2009)

Red said:


> You don't know what a strawman is. Lol improper use of fallacies.



In your own world I guess.



> You didn't prove that it neutralized shit. You said he can preserve his own life, you didn't



Didn't you make the exact same obstinate argument that GER was a time based Stand based off semantics?

I'm saying her power or ability or whatever is useless against Hyper Kabuto.



> The point is you focus on one character, out of the shitton I named. Didn't I call you out on cherry picking?



So again what are you babbling about? I said absolutely nothing about reality warpers or anything, so what the hell are you talking about cherry picking?

You keep shoving arguments that I haven't made or said down my throat when I never even bothered arguing against them in the first place.
.
I address one character and don't address the ones that would beat him, that's cherry picking when I'm not in contention against them? 



> Good job, you proved a mid-tier can't kill hyper kabuto. Yet you ignored all the other feats about universal level manipulation. I congratulate you.



I repeated two or three posts to you saying that you didn't understand how Hyper Zecters work and what Hyper Kabuto can do vs specific Touhou character, and am focused only on that.

Your the only one abusing the fallacies here if you think me talking about a specific character vs a specific character is cherry picking.



> You find it hilarious? I find it absolutely side splitting that you throw a red herring on a moot point to ignore all the other shit Ive posted. This is going in circles because you aren't addressing any points and are closing your ears to anything I say.



I'm talking to CD and Ryoma, the hell are you talking about? 



> This is a simple to use format, don't fuck it up.



Is this where I comment on one character and you bitch about me not talking about the others? How is that not retarded on your part?


----------



## Red (Dec 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> ~snip~


 Lol



> Didn't you make the exact same obstinate argument that GER was a time based Stand based off semantics?


Red herring. But nice try to deviate.



> I'm saying her power or ability or whatever is useless against Hyper Kabuto.


I'm asking for proof. Hurr.



> So again what are you babbling about? I said absolutely nothing about reality warpers or anything, so what the hell are you talking about cherry picking?


Its like slamming my head on a wall. If you can't follow the flow of this thread _even though I spelled it out for you_ then its not my problem. Reread myp osts and come back when you've got it.



> You keep shoving arguments that I haven't made or said down my throat when I never even bothered arguing against them in the first place.


I'm not shoving anything down your throat, I'm bringing up legitimate points and your going "LOL I"M ONLY GOING TO FOCUS ON HYPER KABUTO AND SAKUYA". You made this thread, it's a touhou vs kamen rider, not a sakuya vs Kabuto. Follow your own goddamn thread. 



> I address one character and don't address the ones that would beat him, that's cherry picking when I'm not in contention against them?


You concede then. Simple.





> I repeated two or three posts to you saying that you didn't understand how Hyper Zecters work and what Hyper Kabuto can do vs specific Touhou character, and am focused only on that.


Cherry picking. 



> Your the only one abusing the fallacies here if you think me talking about a specific character vs a specific character is cherry picking.


I don't think you know what a strawman is, I don't think you know what conceding entails an I think you're trowing around jargon words to make your argument seem legit.




> I'm talking to CD and Ryoma, the hell are you talking about?


Herp, who does it say next to the quote box?



> Is this where I comment on one character and you bitch about me not talking about the others? How is that not retarded on your part?


Well shit, you mean posting abilities in a verses thread and asking for your rebuttals is retarded? I think you missed a turn somewhere down logic road.

My posts still stand I'll repeat them for posting ease:



> - Scrub Riders get their bodies turned into miniature suns by Reiuji
> - Condensed into black holes or have their mass accelerated at the speed of light to form white holes by suika
> - Phased out of existence by Reisen
> - Atomized by Yorihime
> ...


----------



## Fang (Dec 20, 2009)

Red said:


> Lol



Wrong.



> Red herring. But nice try to deviate.



Wrong.



> I'm asking for proof. Hurr.



Proof of what, derp.



> Its like slamming my head on a wall. If you can't follow the flow of this thread _even though I spelled it out for you_ then its not my problem. Reread myp osts and come back when you've got it.



So again when did I contest anything else other then what I focused on, reading comprehension helps. 



> I'm not shoving anything down your throat, I'm bringing up legitimate points and your going "LOL I"M ONLY GOING TO FOCUS ON HYPER KABUTO AND SAKUYA". You made this thread, it's a touhou vs kamen rider, not a sakuya vs Kabuto. Follow your own goddamn thread.



Yes, you really are. 



> Cherry picking.



Nope.



> I don't think you know what a strawman is, I don't think you know what conceding entails an I think you're trowing around jargon words to make your argument seem legit.



What you think and what is reality here really doesn't bother me, or anyone else here for that matter except you.

So again, what are you talking about?



> Herp, who does it say next to the quote box?





TWF said:


> Except Hyper Zecters do not work that way and retroactively ensure their own existence, when it was destroyed in both the past and present from a separate timeline.
> 
> Which Hyper Kabuto has showcased several times.
> 
> What were your own words? Wishful thinking.





TWF said:


> I think you might need to remind yourself what we're debating. I said fucking with time will do nothing to Hyper Kabuto. He can infinitely duplicate himself with the Hyper Zecter through a separate timeline even when the Hyper Zecter has been destroyed before his time, and even destroying it in the alternative past-present timeline didn't affect Future Hyper Kabuto at all.
> 
> And then there's the whole he beats time-stoppers, reverse time, pushes asteroids that can planet-kill and travel through dimensions spiel.



So far.



Red said:


> Your retroactive nonsense was bough up before and we've already ascertained there are people who could fuck that up as well.
> 
> And conveniently ignored the myriad of ways he cold be killed which Ive posted. Didn't I call you out for cherry picking just a post a ago?
> 
> ...



Your random ass tangent that had nothing to do with what I was talking about ever, at all.

Herp derp.



> Well shit, you mean posting abilities in a verses thread and asking for your rebuttals is retarded? I think you missed a turn somewhere down logic road.



What are you talking about: What does this have to do with two specific characters I commented on and you going on random ass tangent that has nothing to do with anything I said about either of them?

Who the hell are you to talk about being logical here. 



> My posts still stand I'll repeat them for posting ease:



Must be fun.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 20, 2009)

Isn't Overlord of Darkness omnipotent?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't think he is but Gig said it was implied that he created one of the KR universes   

true or not, I don't know


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Dec 20, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Isn't Overlord of Darkness omnipotent?



Nah, he's just the most powerful being in the universe. Quite good considering he destroyed his only equal.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> I don't think he is but Gig said it was implied that he created one of the KR universes
> 
> true or not, I don't know



We know that he created humanity. Maybe all life on Earth. But that's it.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 20, 2009)

So I guess when can list this as a win for KR on the wiki now


----------



## Fang (Dec 20, 2009)

Was the Creation King only limited to multi-planet busting?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 20, 2009)

I still haven't confirmed whether or not GaohLiner can erase Singularity Points 

if it can, likely win for KR



TWF said:


> Was the Creation King only limited to multi-planet busting?



according to Ryoma, the multi-planet busting happened when the Creation King was near the end of its life 

going by feats, probably multi-planet at best


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Dec 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> Was the Creation King only limited to multi-planet busting?



That's what he showed at least. And don't forget, he was in the process of dieing.


----------



## Fang (Dec 20, 2009)

Well let me catch back up in Den-O, I left off at episode 17.


----------



## Red (Dec 21, 2009)

TWF said:


> Wrong.


 Lol is wrong? lawl.



> Wrong.


You don't know what a red herring is. Bringing up GER in a thread about Kamen rider is clearly a red herring, one where you're trying to snipe me at that. Didn't like the out some of whatever I said in a GER wank thread? Then cry more. Bringing it up here is irrelevant.



> Proof of what, derp.


Proof of Kabuto ensuring it's existence agasnit universal level reality warping. You're the one who brought it up now back it up.



> So again when did I contest anything else other then what I focused on, reading comprehension helps.


So you didn't contest all the other stuff I typed out right? Concession accepted then. If you're not going to contest then concede.



> So again, what are you talking about?


If you're lost then I'm not going to hold your hand for you.


> So far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Random ass tangent? Pull your head out of your ass for ten seconds (or more). Sakuya can't kill Hyper Kabuto, we've ascertained that. But since this is a Touhou vs KR match and you're only focusing on one point then that means you concede the others. Simple. We've been through this. 




> What are you talking about: What does this have to do with two specific characters I commented on and you going on random ass tangent that has nothing to do with anything I said about either of them?


Two specific characters when there's a goddamn universe you set the match up against. Are you being dense for fun?


> Who the hell are you to talk about being logical here.


One of the two of us is losing the plot, having to have shit repeated to him, using logical fallacies that don't even make sense, spouting bullshit (Saying NO YOU'RE WRONG to a LOL post) and not even arguing his side with a lick of sense. I told you to come back when you've typed up something not stupid so why are you still here?



> Must be fun.


yes, hilariously so. Address the points or concede:



> - Scrub Riders get their bodies turned into miniature suns by Reiuji
> - Condensed into black holes or have their mass accelerated at the speed of light to form white holes by suika
> - Phased out of existence by Reisen
> - Atomized by Yorihime
> ...





Endless Mike said:


> So I guess when can list this as a win for KR on the wiki now



Wait why? Ive listed; one universal level reality warper (Shinki), a character that can match them (Yukari) two probability warpers (Reisen, Yorihime), two characters that can time warp (Sakuya, Kaguya) one of which can warp time lines of other universes by controlling the temporal aggregates (femto seconds), two matter manipulators that can manipulate shit on an atomic scale to produce black holes, white holes and stars (Reiuji, Suika), a character who can bind a mass the size of a black hole (Eirin), a character who can invoke death on any living being with a life span (Yuyako), a character who can tear away planets (Marisa), a character who can fate anything she wants to happen (remilia), her sister who can destroy anything and everything ( Flandre), a character that can trap you in an infinite sea (komachi). All of which are relativistic to multiple times the speed of light with both movement speed and reaction time. Two of which are perfect immortals, several of which are intangible and the only thing fang has ascertained is that ONE character can't beat another character.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah but the Overlords of Light and Darkness are at least universe level and IIRC there are characters in Decade and Den-O who can casually create and destroy universes.


----------



## Red (Dec 21, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Yeah but the Overlords of Light and Darkness are at least universe level and IIRC there are characters in Decade and Den-O who can casually create and destroy universes.


Same goes for the touhou verse. Shinki is universal, the Dragon god is stronger than her. Reimu. Marisa, Yuka and Mima fought Shinki to a stand still nearly destroying Makai in the process.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Dec 21, 2009)

Touhou=Sakuya Izayoi now apparently. But TWF pretty much admitted that he wasn't addressing the other characters because they would win.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 21, 2009)

Debating for and showing feats of a character who is severely outclassed in his own verse AND the opposing verse is like bringing a knife to a drive-by

Utterly pointless


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Debating for and showing feats of a character who is severely outclassed in his own verse AND the opposing verse is like bringing a knife to a drive-by
> 
> Utterly pointless



What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 21, 2009)

How is Tendou severely outclassed in his own verse?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 21, 2009)

well he did job to Decade


----------



## Zaru (Dec 21, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> How is Tendou severely outclassed in his own verse?





> Yeah but the Overlords of Light and Darkness are at least universe level and IIRC there are characters in Decade and Den-O who can casually create and destroy universes.



What is this I don't even


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah but that was an alternate "Souji"/Kabuto.

How many times did Kabuto/Hyper Kabuto lose in KRK?

- Once to Reina
- Once to Gatack (where Kagami was fighting all out and pissed off)
- Once during the red shoes incident against Kick Hopper (its fucking Kick Hopper who also made two Executive class Worms run away without trying)
- Once to Caucasus
- Once to Reiji

That's it. And he beat both Reiji (Za Warudo Executive class Worm) and Reina a second time when he fought them.



Zaru said:


> What is this I don't even



Except that the Overlords are from Agito not Kabuto. Good logic.


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2009)

Are you laughing at me.jpg


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 21, 2009)

So obviously, debating in a Naruto vs. OP thread about whether he can take Arlong is bad because he's outclassed by Whitebeard and Rikudo Sennin.

Good logic.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 21, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> So obviously, debating in a Naruto vs. OP thread about whether he can take Arlong is bad because he's outclassed by Whitebeard and Rikudo Sennin.
> 
> Good logic.



*Narutoverse



TWF said:


> Except that the Overlords are from Agito not Kabuto. Good logic.


So the overlords are from kamen rider but not from kamen rider

What


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2009)

Zaru doesn't know what he's talking about so its cool.


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2009)

Zaru said:


> So the overlords are from kamen rider but not from kamen rider
> 
> What



Except their two different Kamen Rider series.

Which is the same as saying Killer Queen is a shit Stand compared to The World or Star Platinum in power because its physically weaker compared to the other two even though their from the same manga but different series and KQ is a top tier in it's own: Part 3 and Part IV.

Derp.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 21, 2009)

TWF said:


> Zaru doesn't know what he's talking about so its cool.


It's like debating against religious people, you don't need to know anything about what they're talking about to point out the flaws in their reasoning


TWF said:


> Except their two different Kamen Rider series.
> 
> Which is the same as saying Killer Queen is a shit Stand compared to The World or Star Platinum in power because its physically weaker compared to the other two even though their from the same manga but different series and KQ is a top tier in it's own: Part 3 and Part IV.
> 
> Derp.




You DO realize this is "Kamen Rider vs." and not "Kamen Rider Kabuto vs.", right?

You DO realize that for this thread any kamen rider verse is merged to one big verse and they all fight as a team?

You DO realize that you're not making any sense by claiming people can't be compared although this very thread puts them together?


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 21, 2009)

Zaru said:


> *Narutoverse



Wonderful rebuttal.

Got any other superfluous and illogical points to add?


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2009)

Zaru said:


> It's like debating against religious people, you don't need to know anything about what they're talking about to point out the flaws in their reasoning



In what flaws do we have when your making nonsensical arguments?



> You DO realize this is "Kamen Rider vs." and not "Kamen Rider Kabuto vs.", right?



You DO realize that Kabuto is not a Rider from Agito, right?



> You DO realize that for this thread any kamen rider verse is merged to one big verse and they all fight as a team?



Except you DO realize that its the Kamen Rider multiverse facing Touhou.

Each Heisei Rider series is independent of each other as a separate series. Stop with the nonsense. 



> You DO realize that you're not making any sense by claiming people can't be compared although this very thread puts them together?



What the hell are you talking about. 

Hyper Kabuto has nothing to do with characters from Agito, "in plot" or power scaling.

Kamen Rider Kabuto /=\ Kamen Rider Agito.

Get over the fact that you don't know what your talking about, just like with the nonsense about precognition.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 21, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Wonderful rebuttal.
> 
> Got any other superfluous and illogical points to add?



Let me repeat what you said



Lucaniel said:


> So obviously, debating in a Naruto vs. OP thread about whether he can take Arlong is bad because he's outclassed by Whitebeard and Rikudo Sennin.
> 
> Good logic.



This is not a single character vs. an entire verse thread


It is a verse vs. verse thread

Why are you, then, stating he was debating in a single character vs. an entire verse thread


Because that's not just bad argumenting, that's lying


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2009)

Zaru aren't you the religious zealot in your point if you don't know what your talking about.

Agito and Kabuto are separate series in Kamen Rider.

If you can't grasp that, then why are you posting?


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 21, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Let me repeat what you said
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I say Naruto vs. OP, it's equivalent to me saying Narutoverse vs. OPverse because nobody would be stupid enough to put Naruto against OPverse. All you did was correct me on terminology to make it more comprehensible to you.

The analogy applies.

Also:



> argumenting


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2009)

Zaru said:


> What is this I don't even





Zaru said:


> Let me repeat what you said
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why are you lying?



Zaru said:


> What is this I don't even





TWF said:


> Except that the Overlords are from Agito not Kabuto. Good logic.



Hard logic to grasp I know.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 21, 2009)

TWF said:


> In what flaws do we have when your making nonsensical arguments?


Your entire post for starters


TWF said:


> You DO realize that Kabuto is not a Rider from Agito, right?


Yes

Now let me ask again

Is this Kamen Rider Kabuto vs. something or Kamen Rider vs. something?

Is this not a merge of all Kamen Rider verses vs. something?

Does this not mean Kabuto's "own verse", in this thread, is the entire Kamen Rider verse?



TWF said:


> Except you DO realize that its the Kamen Rider multiverse facing Touhou.


That's what I was trying to tell you, lol
How does that save your argument 



TWF said:


> Hyper Kabuto has nothing to do with characters from Agito, "in plot" or power scaling.


See above



TWF said:


> Get over the fact that you don't know what your talking about, just like with the nonsense about precognition.


I love this kind of argumenting

Hey Fang you fail as a debater and a human being because you once didn't know how to shit in the toilet and used diapers instead

True fact you can't counter it durrrr


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 21, 2009)

> I love this kind of argumenting
> 
> Hey Fang you fail as a debater and a human being because you once didn't know how to shit in the toilet and used diapers instead
> 
> True fact you can't counter it durrrr



Except that his point is relevant to the usual way you debate in the OBD, whereas yours has no relevance whatsoever.


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Your entire post for starters



lol



> Yes
> 
> Now let me ask again
> 
> Is this Kamen Rider Kabuto vs. something or Kamen Rider vs. something?



Wait again repeat to me how Agito and Kabuto are the same series.

Waiting for your "logic" to define this.



> Is this not a merge of all Kamen Rider verses vs. something?
> 
> Does this not mean Kabuto's "own verse", in this thread, is the entire Kamen Rider verse?



What does this have to do with the differences between Agito and Kabuto?



> That's what I was trying to tell you, lol
> How does that save your argument



Do you even know what the hell your talking about 



> See above



?



> I love this kind of argumenting



That you don't know what your talking about? Cool story bro.



> Hey Fang you fail as a debater and a human being because you once didn't know how to shit in the toilet and used diapers instead



Precognition and intuition are the same thing. 



> True fact you can't counter it durrrr



But I did.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 21, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Except that his point is relevant to the usual way you debate in the OBD, whereas yours has no relevance whatsoever.



Digging up random posts that have nothing to do with the thread at hand are the usual way to debate in the OBD?

Nice


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey Zaru do you want to repeat to us how you claimed that Hyper Kabuto beating a time stopper in Kabuto has anything to do with a completely different universe in Kamen Rider from Agito and neither are related except by their metaseries?


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 21, 2009)

That's right, Zaru, your method of debating is highly superior to flawed OBD methods and your particular brand of genius will find no nourishment here, sad as it is.

Cool?

So stop posting.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 21, 2009)

Fang what the hell is wrong with you

I didn't say Agito and Kabuto are the same thing
*They are Kamen Rider*

*Thus they are, IN THIS THREAD, from the same verse*

Tendou can be teh storongerest in his tv series for all I care, in this thread he's so far from the top tier in his verse that he has no importance whatsover

What do you not understand about that



Is Kabuto Kamen Rider? Yes
Is Agito Kamen Rider? Yes

B and C inherit A thus they are both an A
You should take some programming classes


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Fang what the hell is wrong with you
> 
> I didn't say Agito and Kabuto are the same thing
> *They are Kamen Rider*
> ...



I said everything from Kamen Rider vs Touhou for one, I didn't say they were linked. That was a conclusion you made up, and then you bitched when you were proven wrong.

So, two series that aren't related, with different characters, has zero relevance to what you are claiming. Which equate to different universes in Kamen Rider.

Good game. Tendou is still a top tier by Heisei Kamen Rider standards.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 21, 2009)

And Sakuya is not correspondingly far from the top tiers in Touhou?


----------



## Red (Dec 21, 2009)

^She's mid tier.

Hey fang, have you conceded yet? My posts from pages 1-4 are still waiting to be addressed.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Dec 21, 2009)

So touhou universe wins. That's all there is to it.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Abigail (Dec 22, 2009)

TWF said:


> Each Heisei Rider series is independent of each other as a separate series. Stop with the nonsense.



Small nitpick, Kuuga and Agito are connected to each other and they're both connected to the Showa universe.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 22, 2009)

Kamen Rider Ryoma said:


> It didn't take prep time. It just took him meditating.


There we go. 



> Also, he did all that so the humans of those constellations would kill themselves, so that he wouldn't have their blood on his hands.
> The only thing that kept him from annihilating the entire planet was that he didn't want to murder his creations himself.


Question, why did he need them to kill themsleves? I thought it was a needed part of moving Scorpio?


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 24, 2009)

So is there any actual consensus on who wins?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 24, 2009)

nope

don't expect one anytime soon


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 24, 2009)

Nuff said.


----------



## Red (Dec 25, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> So is there any actual consensus on who wins?


What do you think? I presented my argument and Fang did the same. Its up to the on lookers to decide. I enjoyed this thread because I got to show them off even if it comes out as a loss.


----------



## Zetta (Dec 25, 2009)

Stroev said:


> There we go.
> 
> 
> Question, why did he need them to kill themsleves? I thought it was a needed part of moving Scorpio?



The Doppleganger effect happens when the constellation that governs a certain number of people (Scorpio, Pisces, etc) is rearranged into an X form.


----------



## eyemtehstrongest (Sep 12, 2010)

Touhou wins because Cirno is the strongest.

The end.


----------



## Weather (Sep 12, 2010)

oh shit... reviving this will cause trouble...


----------



## Es (Sep 12, 2010)

What's with all the necro's?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]yZmiSCJC-pw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Weather (Sep 12, 2010)

better close this before it becomes a shitstorm...


----------



## lambda (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 12, 2010)

at least lambda had the decency to spoiler that


----------



## Gig (Sep 12, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> [YOUTUBE]yZmiSCJC-pw[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guxyoKztFmE[/YOUTUBE]



Crimson Dragoon said:


> at least lambda had the decency to spoiler that



A true gentlemen


----------



## Red (Sep 12, 2010)

> I can't try this shit on my main account so I'll make a dupe!


I love the internet, proxies and all.


----------



## Gig (Sep 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0iexq4S0Ug[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Sep 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltmCTfZglx8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Red (Sep 12, 2010)

I hope this doesn't get trashed, I want to keep my post count the way it is.


----------



## lambda (Sep 12, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> at least lambda had the decency to spoiler that


 Decent fanart of Godai. Seeing how rare those are, I'll use any opportunity I'll get, my head held high.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 12, 2010)

lambda said:


> Decent fanart of Godai. Seeing how rare those are, I'll use any opportunity I'll get, my head held high.



No fear and no pain


----------



## Red (Sep 12, 2010)

eyemtehstrongest said:


> Touhou wins because Cirno is the strongest.
> 
> The end.


Cirno fan
Post number 3492232_*9*_

is that a coincidence or did you skillfully time it?


----------



## Red (Sep 12, 2010)

Should have bumped it on September 9th.

Get it?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]mhl-ue0HWjA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lambda (Sep 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXv9JRXRrKA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Red (Sep 12, 2010)

Because (9) is cirno's meme get it XD ^_^


----------



## Amuro (Sep 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HESmt_rjRXA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gig (Sep 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGkZ8JIlm-8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Red (Sep 12, 2010)

Gonna see if I can get o 15130.


----------



## Red (Sep 12, 2010)

+ 1 post count.


----------



## Gig (Sep 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xE_sGhSZps[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amuro (Sep 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_l3-ErJh78E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Red (Sep 12, 2010)

Almost there.


----------



## Fang (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]lTclO_gaBWE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Red (Sep 12, 2010)

And we're done.


----------



## Fang (Sep 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1aJeo61M5o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Sep 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsF0afU6CPU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gig (Sep 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8t_ykkxnRgs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]N9lUtmocG_g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Sep 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1blNZY0B_E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gig (Sep 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xG7AMBQyQAs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amuro (Sep 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9HJJIFLEIU[/YOUTUBE]

chocolate disco


----------



## Fang (Sep 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngLBNvmGC5I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gig (Sep 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRrrJXxDvB0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gig (Sep 12, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> [YOUTUBE]s6jo3O9i5mE[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCqQq-KDMTE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Sep 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1jGA4-BuXY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amuro (Sep 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mwx4ZsIUeTA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Sep 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WSTB_UjAnQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Es (Sep 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aV2IzA2jA-4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 12, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> at least lambda had the decency to spoiler that



What disturbs me is that ever since my research for the debate against Red, I now recognize all of these characters and instantly know their names when I see them.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Sep 12, 2010)

I started reading this thinking it was new...then I saw a Zetta post and checked the date.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2010)

E.M. has been to hell and back, truly worthy of the Neg Hopper title.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 12, 2010)

zenieth said:


> E.M. has been to hell and back, truly worthy of the Neg Hopper title.



Touhou itself is really not bad, but it's just the stigma associated with it.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2010)

Touhou is an alright game, but when you add the fandom


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 12, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Touhou itself is really not bad, but it's just the stigma associated with it.



Hence why it's best not to think about it. Such as Final Fantasy and Kingdom Hearts for example being worth while and pretty fun. But the fanbase, sweet mother of god...


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I'm never going to play Final Fantasy or Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2010)

neither series is astoundingly great. I pretty much play KH with my mind off cause I don't care for the characters outside of the few Disney ones.

FF is a mixed bag on what's good, what's decent and what's terrible.

you should play persona 2, em


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 12, 2010)

Maybe I will some day, but only if you don't turn it into a Greed/MSPA kind of thing.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2010)

nah, that's primarily just a greed specific thing.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 12, 2010)

Gradius>>>Touhou.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 12, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> Gradius>>>Touhou.



Tyrian >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>All


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 12, 2010)

zenieth said:


> nah, that's primarily just a greed specific thing.



My friend did the same thing when it came to One Piece when I was far behind in the anime and he was up to date. So I marathoned my ass for like a couple weeks going from Alabasta to the end of Impel Down.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 13, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Question, why did he need them to kill themsleves? I thought it was a needed part of moving Scorpio?



He wanted to replace the old humans with new ones, he started with Scorpios first and killed them with a doppelganger effect.


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Sep 13, 2010)

Over Lord Of Darkness sees humanity as his children and like a good, if somewhat abusive father, he doesn't want to kill them.

That's why he uses the doppelganger effect to have them kill themselves.


----------



## Red (Sep 13, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> Gradius>>>Touhou.





> Commercial game made by a professional team  from an established game company with financial backing >>> Amateur game made by a one man team.


You drive a custom Porsche, I drive a '96 Daewoo, who will win a race?


----------



## Kurou (Sep 13, 2010)

Mugen>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Touhou


----------



## zenieth (Sep 13, 2010)

That statement should of put Red to shame.


----------



## Red (Sep 13, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> Mugen>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Touhou


Touhou is part of Mugen. What say you now?


zenieth said:


> That statement should of put Red to shame.


 Which statement? The Daewoo comparison? Don't hate, Daewoo is awesome.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 13, 2010)

Red said:


> Touhou is part of Mugen. What say you now?
> Which statement? The Daewoo comparison? Don't hate, Daewoo is awesome.



No it isn't. There are touhou characters in it but there are also streetfighter characters and much more. unless your putting Touhou on the same level as games like Guilty Gear . Besides my mugen has no Touhou characters in it anyway, mostly GG,BB,BBB,and a shitload of other fighting game characters.


----------



## Red (Sep 13, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> No it isn't. There are touhou characters in it but there are also streetfighter characters and much more. unless your putting Touhou on the same level as games like Guilty Gear . Besides my mugen has no Touhou characters in it anyway, mostly GG,BB,BBB,and a shitload of other fighting game characters.


Mugen is awesome because its everybody's fighting game. But enjoy your balance issues and infinite combos


----------



## zenieth (Sep 13, 2010)

Balance issues and infinite combos in Arc system games, what


----------

